# Mario Duplantier



## Eli14 (Aug 12, 2008)

So,one of my friends sent me a link to Mario Duplantier from Gojira's myspace and told me to check out the pictures that he takes and I have to say I was really surprised. They are excellent! Some of the coolest I've seen in awhile.

MySpace

Here's some for people who don't have myspace and can't see the other 300 or so pictures:




















And can someone tell me what exactly this is? it's apparently in Boucau, France.







......pretty creepy.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 12, 2008)

the last one looks great.


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow. Just checked his myspace page and his photos are pretty awesome.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2008)

Geez. That's some really great stuff.

I lol'd at this one for a second:


----------

